# Training



## jenglish (Dec 29, 2006)

Just curious, what training does everyone perform? For instance do you just slow fire target practice or do you do more realistic training?


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

My shooting buddies and I usually run through some standard practice drills, normally a variation of the Front Sight or ASAA defensive pistol graduation standards. These involve speed work from the holster, pairs to COM, head shots, speed/tactical reloads, etc. from contact distance to 25 meters.

Then we usually move on to some box drills and snakes - these are movement drills with multiple targets.

Finally, we shoot 4-5 defensive scenarios, usually with multiple targets, props, vehicles, etc. Sometimes we'll do the scenarios first, to get an idea of how we shoot "cold," without any warm-up shooting practice.

We use IPSC cardboards for targets, and usually put old t-shirts over them for the scenario shooting. I have an electronic shot timer, my own target stands, and a wide open desert. :mrgreen:


----------



## jenglish (Dec 29, 2006)

I try to do any and everything I can. Point shooting, holster draws, behind cover, non-standard positions (laying, sitting, etc.), advancing, retreating, moving targets, reactionary targets, using a knife or another object to transition to the pistol, shotgun to pistol transitions, rifle to pistol transitions, precision head shots, precision fast draw shots, etc.

As real as a simulated session can get.


----------

